# Mouldy Bud? Make - ISO Oil/Tar From Wet



## HippyInEngland

Hi Guys 

This is from wet weed, not dried.

Here's the scoop .....

I was growing a Lowryder just for a mini harvest while waiting for my other plants to show sex and start budding etc and I often let my plants have outside sunshine (I put all my plants outside of the greenhouse on sunny days)

1 day I was away from the house and it absolutely pished it down with rain, all my plants got soaked, really heavily soaked, when I got back I had no choice but to put the 21 plants back in my greenhouse, next day it was grey and cloudy but warm, so out went the plants again to get clean fresh air, 20 plants were young plants so it was easy for them to dry out, the Lowryder was 10 days or a fortnight to harvest so was thick and chunkie, what I didnt realise was the heavy rain had totally sodden the flower buds and without me knowing ......

A teleomorph _Botryotinia fuckeliana _spore had settled on my Lowryder.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botrytis_cinerea*


I did extensive research and from different sourced found Isopropyl alcohol (also isopropanol, iso, isopro, rubbing alcohol, or the abbreviation IPA) is a common name for propan-2-ol, a colourless, flammable chemical compound with a strong odour. It has the molecular formula C3H8O and is the simplest example of a secondary alcohol, where the alcohol carbon is attached to two other carbons. It is an isomer of propanol)

And it kills mould spores!

So here is what I decided to do 

Pic 1, Is where I first saw Botrytis cinerea and decided to react quickly.

Pic 2, Is the Lowryder2 outside away from my greenhouse, it was looking good until 2 days ago.

Pic 3, Chopped to bits.

Pic 4, A stump.

Pic 5, I got a soda bottle, 1 LT

Pic 6, I stripped.

Pic 7, Almost pure alcohol.

Pic 8, I put all the fresh cut bud in the bottle with leaves with Trich's on them in the bottle and half filled with the ISO.

Pic 9, Shake like merry hell for 5 mins.

Pic 10, A dish.

Pic 11, Here is the fun thing, I thought right ... what the tit am I going to use as a strainer, so I came up with this one :rofl: We all have an odd sock, there must be a sock monster that eats odd socks, I folded it over so there were 4 layers of material across the top of the bottle acting as a filter.

Pic 12, Green stuff that smells like a 'woman of the night's breath'


----------



## HippyInEngland

Pic 13, A pic of the sock filter and how it worked.

Pic 14, Beer baby growing from ground up!

Pic 15, A blow from Remington.

Pic 16, This is after 2 hours of blowing, it turns golden, well did for me anyway lol.

Pic 17, The sticky stuff im left with after 4 hours of continual drying, it smells awful, yet oddly attractive.

Pic 18, I dipped my finger in it to sample it.

Pic 19, Just as a taster I wiped it on a paper and made a smoke using law abiding tobacco, I went into the living room to watch TV and after 15 mins I couldnt stand up.

pic 20, Is what was left over after the ISO oil/tar extraction from a mould infected MJ plant, take my warning, it is HIGHLY potent and will seriously slam the back of your head with a huge kiss, you have been warned 

As a footnote, I strongly suggest a wide long thin plate or bowl, mine was small and deep, it took ages to dry it.


----------



## slowmo77

this is what i been lookin for a good detailed method for iso oil. i tried a similar method once but it didn't turn out so good. i used green plant mater and when the alcohol was gone there was still water mixed in with the oil. and it wasn't much oil.. more like a sticky tar around the rim of the bowl.. can't wait to see how this turns out for ya. good luck


----------



## slowmo77

ok i have a few questions for ya.. 
1- what was the dryer set on? high or low? 
2- did you let it blow from the time you put it in a bowl or did you let it sit a while? 
3- pic 17. is that what was left? is all that iso oil/tar?


----------



## FLA Funk

Your the man Hippy. Thank you so much for this, I can't wait to give it a shot.


----------



## HippyInEngland

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok i have a few questions for ya..
> 1- what was the dryer set on? high or low?
> 2- did you let it blow from the time you put it in a bowl or did you let it sit a while?
> 3- pic 17. is that what was left? is all that iso oil/tar?


 
The dryer was set at medium, but my air was still, you may have a windy day, I cant say what to use, its your call, question 2, I let it sit fot 10 mins, there is no reason for it to sit, there are no particles in it, they are dissolved, so I went to dry the alcohol off as soon as, yes that is all thats left of all that liquid, very potent, i mean it.


----------



## slowmo77

thanks you for this.. i will be tryin it as soon as i get some iso alcohol.. i made butter a few days ago and im sure glad it tasted better than it smelled while makin it.. about to try some on a bisket. a good cannabutter bisket.. oh ya i like the sock you used.. nice colors. thanks again


----------



## KGB30

Question is that regular alcohol like rubbing alcohol..


----------



## HippyInEngland

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Question is that regular alcohol like rubbing alcohol..


 
Hi KGB 

The alcohol I used is 99.7%, rubbing alcohol is usually 70%, the cleaner the alcohol the cleaner the finished product.


----------



## tn_toker420

Great Iso post....I really can't tell from the pics that the lR started to mold...By chance how's does mold occur when growing???


----------



## HippyInEngland

Picture one is what I found inside the plant, cold wet damp days cause it for me because I grow outside.


----------



## KGB30

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hi KGB
> 
> The alcohol I used is 99.7%, rubbing alcohol is usually 70%, the cleaner the alcohol the cleaner the finished product.


 

Thank you!!


----------



## HippyInEngland

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> I am curious as to how you are storing this oil?
> 
> How tricky was it to transfer from the bowl?
> 
> Where did you source your Isopropyl alcohol?


 
Good questions.

Getting it from the bowl to the storage vial is quite tricky, I used a spoon and a probe to poke the oily tar into the vial (what you see in the vial is only half of it, I got bored after 30 mins of scraping it out so will do the rest later)

I bought my ISO from Halfords when they had a half price offer on, but I have also seen the exact same 99.7% pure being sold on Ebay.

Picture 1 is a small Aftershave sample bottle that I emptied and washed.

Picture 2 is the vial being slowly filled (the probe was really helpful to poke the oily tar in with)

Picture 3 is showing how really really helpful the probe is, its used as a spreader.

Picture 4 is the vial sitting in warm water to soften it so it spreads easy, I found this step is not needed, it does exactly the same thing if left in a trousers pocket to warm up.

The reflection in picture 4 shows my other venture :hubba: 

eace:


----------



## slowmo77

ok hippy heres how mine turned out. i just used all my trimming from a hermie that was almost done flowerin i cut a few days ago. it was a small plant so not much waste. any way i smoked this stuff and im so stoned it feels like my heads gonna float off my shoulders. very very strong stuff. not much for taste but super strong.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Great stuff isnt it, I agree with the taste, its horrid lol, strong stuff!


----------



## KGB30

Looks good Slowmo77


----------



## HippyInEngland

It bubbles  :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland

Something to add .....

I had a big clear out of the house recently and re found the bowl I had used to make this ISO bubble hash with, as im running very low of smoke I decided on a final scrape of the bowl.


Pic 1, the bowl, crappy pic but you see a thin film of ISO hash left sporadically around the bowl, its very translucent and easily seen through. 

Pic 2, I used a small knife blade to scrape the glass, to my surprise a collection quickly accumilated.

Pic 3, The knife edge worked extremely well.

Pic 4, Totally shocked at how much I had gathered.

Pic 5, This is going to be tried tonight :hubba:


----------



## zipflip

in picture 18 of ya ISO tutorial ur fuzzed out ya finger tips... ?  i herd somethin bout  bein able to take ya fingerprints in a photograph  almost as if a actual fingerprint almost better.  
  was this the reason? i never really thought bout it til i saw that but i saw a episode of CSI and they did just that so i googled the technique and sure as heck its possible. just never gave it much thought  wit postin pix on here.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Yes that is the reason 

Not that I watch CSI, I do it because my camera quality gives detailed images.

My theory is ...

Look at the picture your going to post, can you see anything on it that reminds you of you?

If so do not post it or alter it


----------



## zipflip

smart thinkin tho i'll say.
  i only have a cell camera which i been takin all my pix wit minus the night ones i borrowed a chincy one from one my frenz but neither have that good quality to see any prints i would imagine. 
  has anyone who's ever been a member on MP gotten areessted for MJ related charges and their  ties wit this site were brought in as evidence or probable cause for watever reasons? 
  not paranoid just curious is all if anyone knew anyone if any?


----------



## Melissa

*excellent hippy :48:*


----------



## Alistair

OK Hippy, I'm finally giving this a try.  I took some dried and cured pot that I didn't like because it smelled and tasted nasty.  Perhaps it was the plant that had some sort of root rot, I'm not sure.  Nasty as it tasted, it gave a reasonable buzz.  At any rate, I used a coffee grinder and ground up at least an ounce, if not more of this pot and followed your instructions.  I just now put the hair drier to the task of drying.  So, it'll be awhile before I know if it worked or not.  You'll get the report as soon as it's done.  I think it will work.  We'll see.


----------



## HippyInEngland

I look forward to seeing your result Alistair 

What % ISO did you use?

eace:


----------



## Alistair

Well Hippy,  I tried it, and it did something, but I had already had something to smoke.  It has the appearance of having worked, but it didn't seem all that potent.  I mean, it did give me a buzz, but tomorrow I'll know for sure if I make it the first buzz of the day.

The result of at least an ounce of pot (probably more) and one quart of 91% isopropyl alcohol is a thick, gooey paste at the bottom of of 14" X 10" X 2" g;*** baking dish.  The whole bottom of the dish isn't covered with oil, but a good portion is.  At first, I thought it was plant matter that had escaped through the paper towel filters that I used, but after all was dried, I realized that it was indeed oil, and not plant material.  

There is a lot of oil.  I just hope that it turns out better than the first smoke.  I put a little oil on a cigarette like you did.  

I'll tell you more tomorrow.


----------



## Alistair

I must say that mine hasn't turned out as good as yours and that of others.  I guess the quality of the bud going into makes it what it is.  It gives a buzz, but it lacks umph; it has no kick.  

Just the same, something tells me that had I taken the same amount of the same pot and made cookies with it, I'd be stoned now.  Maybe I did something wrong, I don't know.  I'll use it to spruce up my joints.


----------



## DirtySouth

Lol good 1. Try a lil twist in it next time. Instead of the hair drier, place in center of sauce pan w/ lil water on a low simmer. I placed the mix in babyfood jars and once cooled(do not run under cold waTER ONCED FINISHED the babyfood jar will crack). 
 Another twist is for taste. Instead of iso use everclear( just no sippin,lol).
Thanks for the steppin stone


----------



## Cannabiscotti

i read the other day about making hash oil; the method used petroleum ether. it also mentioned adding a step to refine the oil--filtering it through activated charcoal. it said that it would filter out the chloroplasts and some other ingredients that werent the THC. 

Does anyone know if filtering the alcohol mix pre-evaporation may create a cleaner, more pure product without reducing potency? my 99.7% iso is on the way....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  HIE



Im  shakeing  right  now..doing  a  tutural  4u:aok:  man  my  arms  tired...5  min  huh?  ok  shake  shake  shake



okay..Im  gonna  have  to  give  *Dirtysouth  *sauce pan  with  water  as  I dont  own  a  hair dryer:rofl:    which  by  the  way  dirty  ya  never  said  how long  to  simmer..sounds  like  all  i  need  to do  is  heat  the  green  liquid  up  huh?  why  not  oven  then?  not  bashing  you   guys  ya  know  that  just  curious...thanks  for  helping...and  can  I  only  wipe  this  oil  on  my  joints?   is  there  a  way  to  smoke  it  threw  me  bong?


----------



## HippyInEngland

If your arm aches then get someone else to shake it for you 

I deliberately did mine outside, I didnt want the alcohol fumes to build up inside my home and cause an explosion.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

to  Late...:rofl:








I went  and  got  my  Daughters  hair  dryer..its  going  now..I  am  thinking  the  hair  dryer  was  not  gonna  cost  me  as  much  as  the stove  would..all  though  i  started  doing  that...and  was  worried  of  the  fumes..on  account  ya  did  mention  ISO  was  Flammable...:doh:  well  its  been running  an  hour  so  far...evaporated some...will  check  back  if  my  house  dont  catch  fire..lol..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay  Hippy   I  gave  it  a  run..I  used  The  left  over  crap  from  My  Massbucket..which  is  PurpleBud  I  had  only  found  99% ISO  1  time  a  year  ago  and  used  it  up..I  can  find  91%  all  over..Im  allways  looking  at  new  stores  I  go  by...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

This  was  easy..and will  do  again...Im  a  try  this  stuff  with  my  coffee  for  Wake  and  Bake..get  a  good  feel  for  it...I  did  clip  some  oil  off  the  papper  and  placed  on  top  of  my  Bong..seemed  good..But  need  a  fresh  head to be  sure...Gonna  Twist  some  joints  as ya  did  for  my  Girl..I  think  she  would  like  this....no...I  know  she  will:aok:  




thanks  *Hippy*:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello *Hippy  *and  the  rest  of  ya  *Kats *out  there..I  just  took  a  Hit  of  the  stuff I  made  yesturday  and  Must  say  Im  :stoned:  thanks  for  a  fast  and  easy  way  to  use the stuff  I  would  normally  just  toss:aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello *Hippy *and the rest of ya *Kats *out there..I just took a Hit of the stuff I made yesturday and Must say Im :stoned: thanks for a fast and easy way to use the stuff I would normally just toss:aok:


 
Glad you enjoyed it 

Pointless throwing trich away even it if it is on mouldy leaf.

Talking of which.

Harvest time on 1 of my plants today  

Just found the first bit of mould, no way will trimming it off and leaving the plant to carry on be any good for me, once its here, it spreads with a vengeance, so its time to take the PF down.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I  found  i  clip  the  mould  bud  off..doesnt  spred...but  had  to  take  good  portion....I  had  a  few  spots  Ive  cliped  on  my  PB..but  nothing serious..we  have  temps  in  the  high  60's  all  week..no  sign  of  rain  until  next  tuesday..so  this  is  helping  me...I  like  this  method  ..and  will  do  again...Im  looking  into  Butter  as  well..any  good  links you  can  throw  me...like  easy  okay:giggle:  Im  a  stoner  remeber:aok:  


your  the  Best  *Hippy*


----------



## HippyInEngland

Too damp here, its always the same every year at this time, it will now be damp for a few weeks.

Strange but greenhouse growing has its drawbacks, ok I get bigger plants and bigger buds than outside growers, but because they get more air circulation they get less mould.

Catch 22 situation I guess.

Anyway, on with the show ...

Slowmo did an easy to follow Canna Butter thread.

I personally would use double the water.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=309953&postcount=1

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thank you   *Hippy*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  Hippy....Man  Im  flying  High  Again....Has  a funny  taste  and  makes  my  lips  knumb  i  think...Lol..wow:bolt::bong:


----------



## painterdude

4u2....did Mel like it?


----------



## UKgirl420

painterdude said:
			
		

> 4u2....did Mel like it?


 

*:ciao:
i must say it tastes  delicious and smells divine even when  just sniffed,at ,,soo mel did like ..and is still liking it  infact i dam well love it ..ohh and the oil was great too    :giggle:*


----------



## IRISH

hello hippy. ...

you say i can do this with mouldy, uncured bud? is there a mould separation technique i should know about? i have some mouldy bud, and was gonna pitch it, and was wondering if this was possible to make iso with?...Irish...


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello Irish 

Mouldy Bud is for ISO only.

The Alcohol kills the mould spores.

Pointless wasting a usable commodity :aok:

eace:


----------



## maineharvest

Great thread Hippy.


----------



## smokeytimes

I am so going to be tryin gthis out when my plants are ready to harvest in a month or so. 
Thanks again HIE you really do Rock man. :bong2:


----------

